
Glossier Tops Billion-Dollar Valuation with Latest Funding - chauzer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/glossier-tops-billion-dollar-valuation-with-latest-funding-11552993200
======
chauzer
Outline link to bypass WSJ paywall:
[https://outline.com/mVJ4Sm](https://outline.com/mVJ4Sm)

